# Game Capture not working on Valorant (black screen)



## SwordOfSierra (Jun 21, 2020)

Looked at multiple other threads and nothing has worked. Game and Studio are both running on my graphics card, game mode is turned off, and the screen is still black. I've got no clue what to do


----------



## grgnik23 (Jul 16, 2020)

mate the same here! it seems that ishas to do with vanguard anti cheat .... did you find any solution?


----------



## cykkachu (Jul 29, 2020)

I've been searching for a fix on this for a while and didn't find anything. I don't know if this will work for you but I accidentally discovered a fix for myself. So this is what I did:

1. Delete Game Capture from Sources
2. Launch Valorant
3. Add Game Capture then add valorant from specific window
4. Alt tab to valorant
5. Alt tab back to OBS 

Always remove game capture first before launching the game.


----------



## kszgames (Nov 2, 2020)

i had the same issue exactly and i tried running it on display capture it worked. and then i found the salutation which is :

1- run OBS in administrator mode
2- make sure the game capture has valorant as the specific game
3- go the game and make it windowed full screen and apply and then back to full screen apply.


----------



## LazyVigilante (Feb 7, 2022)

I was messing around and found it will only work if the aspect ratio method is on fill and NOT letterbox hope that helps some people


----------



## RukataTech (Mar 5, 2022)

Just run OBS as admin, it works for me ! You dont even need to delete game capture or anything ! Just run both program as admin.


----------



## MarNoya (Jan 2, 2023)

U just need to run OBS in administrator mode. It will work with this :)


----------

